# They're out there



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

See picture below, this is a large picture so you'll need to move it around with cursor keys, or sliders.

Checkout the Starwars galactic empire executor class at almost 11 miles long, where would you build that and what would it do to the gallon.


Close button is bottom right of picture.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not the only saddo then. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

mmmm, i do wonder at times Kev.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder all the time Dave :wink: :wink: :wink: 


I'm amazed by everything


----------

